# Per sentito dire



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Come si dice in italiano quando uno ha qualche informazione/conoscenza (superficiale) su qualcosa (solamente) per "aver sentito"? 

Precisazione:
Cioè, uno non dispone delle vere e proprie conoscenze, nonostante ciò uno (_grosso modo_) sa di che cosa si tratta perché ne ha sentito parlare ... 

Esempio:
L'argomento lo conosco ma solo "per sentito dire"
L'argomento lo conosco ma solo "per udita"

(Le espressioni _per udita_ e _per sentito dire_ le ho trovate nei dizionari bilingui)

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis.
Be', "per sentito dire" significa più che altro che non si ha una conoscenza/esperienza diretta delle cose in oggetto, non necessariamente che questa sia superficiale. Non so se è questo che vuoi dire.
"Per udita" anche, ma qualche secolo fa, che io sappia.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> ..."per sentito dire" significa più che altro che non si ha una conoscenza/esperienza diretta delle cose in oggetto ...Non so se è questo che vuoi dire.


Esattamente questo. La tua formulazione è senza dubbio migliore 


> "Per udita" anche, ma qualche secolo fa, che io sappia.


I secoli passano rapidamente, uno neanche se ne accorge  ... A proposito, pensavo che "per udita" potesse indicare piuttosto il _modo _come uno ottiene qualche informazione, cioè per mezzo degli _orecchi _(_orecchie_?) e non p.e. _leggendo _... (indipendentemente dalla _direttezza_). Solo per curiosità, una tale interpretazione non sarebbe possibile?


----------



## Nino83

Insomma, "per udita", si può anche capire il significato ma non conoscevo questa espressione, nemmeno per sentito dire


----------



## lorenzos

Necsus said:


> "per sentito dire" significa più che altro che non si ha una conoscenza/esperienza diretta delle cose in oggetto, non necessariamente che questa sia superficiale.


Scusami  Necsus, volevi forse dire erronea? Mi pare che se dico di conoscere una  cosa "per sentito dire" voglio sicuramente dare l'idea di non aver  approfondito, di averne solo una vaga idea, di non esserne esperto.
@Francis
*Per udita*
Definiz: avverbialm. Per fama, per avere udito www.lessicografia.it/Controller?lemma=PER_UDITA_ed2&rewrite=1
Parlare "*a orecchio*"
[...]parlare  per sentito dire o senza conoscenza diretta dell'argomento, oppure  improvvisando su un tema cui non si era preparati http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario-modi-di-dire/O/orecchio.shtml


----------



## Necsus

lorenzos said:


> Scusami  Necsus, volevi forse dire erronea? Mi pare che se dico di conoscere una  cosa "per sentito dire" voglio sicuramente dare l'idea di non aver  approfondito, di averne solo una vaga idea, di non esserne esperto.


Perdonami, non ti seguo... _Erronea_? Che cosa? 
Comunque non condivido la tua impressione, se io volessi dire che non conosco approfonditamente una materia sceglierei altre espressioni, come per esempio "avere un'infarinatura", non certo "per sentito dire", che per me continua a significare quello che ho detto, tra l'altro non prevedendo spesso la volontarietà dell'azione. 
Dizsinonimi - _per sentito dire_: per conoscenza indiretta.

Approfitto per segnalare a francisgranada l'espressione latina "de auditu", che aveva più o meno questo significato, quando non usata specificamente in contrapposizione a "de visu" per qualificare una testimonianza.


----------



## bearded

@ Francisgranada
'' pensavo potesse indicare il modo come uno ottiene qualche informazione....''

No, come ha detto Necsus nessuno oggigiorno in Italia direbbe _per udita,_ anche se qualche dizionario continua a registrare questa espressione antiquata.


----------



## lorenzos

> Originariamente inviata da *Necsus*              "per sentito dire" significa più che altro che non si ha una conoscenza/esperienza diretta delle cose in oggetto, non necessariamente che questa sia *superficiale*.





lorenzos said:


> Scusami  Necsus, volevi forse dire *erronea*?


----------



## Necsus

lorenzos said:


> Scusami  Necsus, volevi forse dire *erronea*?


*​No.*


----------



## lorenzos

Cioè si potrebbe avere una conoscenza non superficiale di una cosa anche solo per sentito dire... mah!


----------



## hitomi_85

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Come si dice in italiano quando uno ha qualche informazione/conoscenza (superficiale) su qualcosa (solamente) per "aver sentito"?
> 
> Precisazione:
> Cioè, uno non dispone delle vere e proprie conoscenze, nonostante ciò uno (_grosso modo_) sa di che cosa si tratta perché ne ha sentito parlare ...
> 
> Grazie in anticipo



Puoi usare benissimo "per sentito dire".
Oppure (in base al contesto) puoi anche dire: "ne ho solo sentito parlare (--> ma non ne ho conoscenza/esperienza diretta)"


----------



## Nino83

Se cerchi un'alternativa formale ma ancora in uso (almeno nel legalese) puoi provare con "de relato", con lo stesso significato di "per sentito dire". 
Cioè, si conosce un fatto non direttamente ma perché qualcuno ce l'ha detto.


----------



## francisgranada

lorenzos said:


> Cioè si potrebbe avere una conoscenza non superficiale di una cosa anche solo per sentito dire... mah!


Nonostante la mia formulazione della domanda, sono d'accordo con Necsus nel senso che il significato "primario" di _per sentito dire_ è quello di non avere informazioni  dirette. Questo ovviamente non esclude la superficialità di tali informazioni, ma si tratta piuttosto della conseguenza (o, volendo, di un significato "secondario").


----------



## lorenzos

Nino83 said:


> "de relato", con lo stesso significato di "per sentito dire".


Non sarei daccordo: posso riferire "de relato" per filo e per segno lo svolgimento di un fatto, averne una conoscenza approfondita perché mi è stato raccontanto dal suo autore; se invece una cosa la conosco solo "per sentito dire" si intende che ne so soltanto quel poco che posso aver appreso dalla vox populi o, incidentalmente, nel corso di qualche conversazione. Dopo che di un fatto si son voluti sentire i testimoni o comunque approfondirne la conoscenza, non credo si direbbe ancora di conoscerlo "per sentito dire".


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo con Necsus nel senso che il significato "primario" di _per sentito dire_ è quello di non avere informazioni  dirette. Questo ovviamente non esclude la superficialità di tali informazioni, ma si tratta piuttosto della conseguenza (o, volendo, di un significato "secondario").


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> Non sarei daccordo: posso riferire "de relato" per filo e per segno lo svolgimento di un fatto, averne una conoscenza approfondita perché mi è stato raccontanto dal suo autore



Scusa lorenzos, perché hai quotato solo la prima parte del mio commento? 
Era chiaro, leggendo la seconda parte, che mi riferivo al significato proposto da Necsus, e cioè quello di conoscere un evento solo indirettamente. 
"Per sentito dire", "de auditu" e anche "de relato" che deriva dall'espressione latina "relata rèfero", cioè "riferisco cose che mi sono state dette", di cui non si ha conoscenza diretta. 
L'accuratezza o meno delle informazioni riferite non rientra nel significato stretto dell'espressione. Se si vuole indicare ciò si usa l'avverbio "sommariamente" o simili.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Nino scusami tu. Non ho riportato tutto il messaggio per non appesantire il forum (e infatti spesso si raccomandanda di citare solo l'essenziale).
Ma la questione è sulla superficialità o meno del "sentito dire".
Che Rosa sia l'amante di Pasquale posso saperlo per sentito dire, e se la cosa non mi appassiona potrei riferirlo citando come fonte il bar o la barberia o il mercato (cioè un luogo dove l'ho udito, non chi lo ha detto).
Ma se Rosa è la mia di amante, allora interrogherò la portiera, la lattaia, la fornaia, la vicina, la perpetua... tutte mi diranno qualcosa che conoscerò solo indirettamente... ciononostante, se sia vero o meno, non lo saprò più solo "per sentito dire".
Ancora: ho sentito dire che il colpo di stato in Ucraina è stato finanziato dagli americani: posso accontentarmi di questa informazione superficiale (sommaria) oppure voler approfondire ad esempio la telefonata della Nuland... 
Come vedi, l'approfondire si contrappone al sentito dire, e questa è la mia tesi.
Che poi uno possa sentir dire tante cose profondissime dal papa, da Umberto Eco, da Bergonzoni o da Crozza... è un altro discorso.


----------



## Necsus

Lorenzos, il punto è stato espresso più che chiaramente, mi pare, e non solo da me. Se tu preferisci pensare che l'espressione "per sentito dire" voglia dire una cosa diversa da "per conoscenza indiretta", e che la superficialità dell'informazione a cui tanto tieni non ne sia semplicemente una possibile conseguenza (per descrivere la quale non si userebbe certo il suddetto modo di dire), per quanto mi riguarda sei liberissimo di farlo, ma dubito che continuare a ripeterlo producendo esempi costruiti ad hoc possa cambiare una realtà di fatto. Poi fai tu. Buona continuazione.


----------



## Nino83

Inoltre la testimonianza "de relato" nel diritto processuale ha una valenza minore rispetto a quella "de visu", cioè diretta, ed ha efficacia probatoria solo se è accompagnata "da altri elementi oggettivi e concordanti che ne suffraghino la credibilità" (Cassazione, 313/2011). 
Come vedi, anche l'espressione "de relato" implica una minore sicurezza (al pari di "per sentito dire"), che deriva semplicemente dal fatto che la persona non conosce "direttamente" del fatto e che quindi il racconto *potrebbe* essere falso o impreciso. Sottolineo il "potrebbe", poiché non è una conseguenza *necessaria* della conoscenza indiretta. Ad esempio, potrebbe capitare che la conoscenza di un fatto "per sentito dire" o "de relato" sia più accurata di una conoscenza diretta fatta da una persona distratta o ubriaca che non ha, quindi, ben capito l'andamento dei fatti. 

Queste espressioni indicano una conoscenza indiretta. Che poi, il più delle volte, la conoscenza indiretta possa essere meno accurata, è anche vero, ma non è una conseguenza necessaria.


----------



## lorenzos

Nino, a che scopo citare la Cassazione per suffragare che la conoscenza diretta è migliore di quella indiretta?
Per me è chiaro come una conoscenza per sentito dire sia intrinsecamente superficiale e poco accurata, avvicinandosi anche al luogo comune ed alla diceria.
Caro Necsus, visto che i miei esempi sono costruiti ad hoc (li devo fare ad membrum segugi?) fallo tu un esempio in cui "sentito dire" non significhi ciò che intendo io.
Ciao.


----------



## Nino83

lorenzos said:


> Nino, a che scopo citare la Cassazione per suffragare che la conoscenza diretta è migliore di quella indiretta?



Se non sbaglio, hai poco fa sostenuto che:



lorenzos said:


> Nino83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "de relato", con lo stesso significato di "per sentito dire".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Non sarei daccordo: posso riferire "de relato" per filo e per segno lo svolgimento di un fatto*, averne una conoscenza approfondita perché mi è stato raccontanto dal suo autore; *se invece una cosa la conosco solo "per sentito dire" si intende che ne so soltanto quel poco che posso aver appreso dalla vox populi* o, incidentalmente, nel corso di qualche conversazione. Dopo che di un fatto si son voluti sentire i testimoni o comunque approfondirne la conoscenza, non credo si direbbe ancora di conoscerlo "per sentito dire".
Click to expand...


In sostanza hai sostenuto che "per sentito dire = inaccurato" e "de relato = non implica inaccurato". 
Beh, in ambito giuridico un fatto "de relato" è in partenza inaccurato e meno credibile, quindi non conferma la distinzione che hai appena fatto nel commento qui sopra.


----------



## lorenzos

Nino, le categorie giuridiche (purtroppo o per fortuna) non sono quelle del linguaggio comune: vero non significa provato e "de relato", anche se vero, preciso e accurato non significa provato. Lo sappiamo.
In attesa di Necsus...
Dirò: Ho sentito dire che da Nino si mangia bene;
ma: Franco ha detto che fanno un ottimo pasticcio al radicchio.


----------



## Nino83

Vabè, ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole. 
Posso solo ribadire che mi trovo d'accordo col dizionario, Nexus, bearded man e la Cassazione. 
Buona giornata


----------



## Sempervirens

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Come si dice in italiano quando uno ha qualche informazione/conoscenza (superficiale) su qualcosa (solamente) per "aver sentito"?
> 
> Precisazione:
> Cioè, uno non dispone delle vere e proprie conoscenze, nonostante ciò uno (_grosso modo_) sa di che cosa si tratta perché ne ha sentito parlare ...
> 
> Esempio:
> L'argomento lo conosco ma solo "per sentito dire"
> L'argomento lo conosco ma solo "per udita"
> 
> (Le espressioni _per udita_ e _per sentito dire_ le ho trovate nei dizionari bilingui)
> 
> Grazie in anticipo



Ciao, Francis! Io rientro tra quelli che usa _Per sentito dire.

_Ecco, magari parlando di argomenti io uso il verbo sapere anziché il verbo conoscere. Sarà una mia fisima, boh!  _Lo so per sentito dire.

Ne so qualcosa di sfuggita,  _è invece l'espressione che all'occasione tiro fuori al circolino del paese. 

S.V


----------



## lorenzos

La Palisse, anzi i suoi soldati, direbbero che una conoscenza per sentito dire la si ha perché se ne è sentito parlare.
Che sia vera o sbagliata non è questione: si discute se sia accurata o superficiale.
In genere, ma sono in attesa di smentite, se di una vicenda o un argomento si sa poco si dice di conoscerli *solo* per sentito dire, *solo* di sfuggita. *O no?*


----------



## Pat (√2)

lorenzos said:


> se di una vicenda o un argomento si sa poco si dice di conoscerli *solo* per sentito dire, *solo* di sfuggita. *O no?*


O no!
- Non so molto sulla battaglia delle Termopili (conoscenza superficiale).  Conosco la battaglia delle Termopili solo per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta... non c'ero...) 
- Non so molto di Teoria dei Giochi (conoscenza superficiale).  Conosco la Teoria dei Giochi per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta... non l'ho formulata io...). 

- Maria e Mario si sposeranno in luglio. Lo so per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta).  Ho una conoscenza superficiale del fatto che Maria e Mario si sposeranno in luglio (cioè? Si può avere una conoscenza approfondita del fatto che quei due si sposeranno a luglio? No.) 

Conoscenza superficiale e conoscenza indiretta giacciono su piani diversi.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao Pat e *GRAZIE*però


Pat (√2) said:


> Conoscenza superficiale e conoscenza indiretta giacciono su piani diversi.


e non paralleli e la loro linea d'intersezione costituisce il "sentito dire".


Pat (√2) said:


> - Non so molto sulla battaglia delle Termopili (conoscenza superficiale).  Conosco la battaglia delle Termopili solo per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta... non c'ero...)


Qual è la conoscenza diretta della famosa battaglia? Ovvio che non posso esprimerrmi in quel modo. Però posso benissimo dire:
- Non sto seguendo molto quel che succede in Ucraina, conosco la battaglia di Donetsk solo per sentito dire.


Pat (√2) said:


> - Non so molto di Teoria dei Giochi (conoscenza superficiale).  Conosco la Teoria dei Giochi per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta... non l'ho formulata io...).


Vuoi dire che la conoscenza diretta ce l'ha solo chi l'ha formulata? Perché non posso dire: "Oggi tutti parlano del teorema di Goedel, che è difficilissimo, sembra siano tutti dei logici matematici, io ammetto che lo conosco solo per  sentito dire."


Pat (√2) said:


> - Maria e Mario si sposeranno in luglio. Lo so per sentito dire (conoscenza indiretta).   Ho una conoscenza superficiale del fatto che Maria e Mario si  sposeranno in luglio (cioè? Si può avere una conoscenza approfondita del  fatto che quei due si sposeranno a luglio? No.)


Sì, so che si sposeranno nella chiesetta di Sant'Abbondio, e che celebrerà il cugino di lei, un giovane prete degli spiritani, mi pare si chiami don Cirillo. Poi andranno dal Cappone Rosso, pensa: 100 invitati, anzi di più. Avevano invitato anche Pasquale ma in quel periodo aveva già programmato il suo corso ad Harward. Per loro luglio è il periodo giusto perchè il papà di lei... e la mamma di lui....


----------



## Pat (√2)

Lorenzo, volevo forse dire che la mia risposta alla tua domanda "se di una vicenda o un argomento si sa poco si dice di conoscerli solo per sentito dire" è no. (Non prendo neppure in considerazione la possibilità di conoscere una vicenda o un argomento "di sfuggita"...)
Mi fermo qui perché è evidente che tu e io parliamo due lingue diverse. Dico solo che ho trovato divertente l'idea che qualcuno possa conoscere il teorema di Godel solo per sentito dire. È un teorema, come quello di Pitagora: o sai cosa dice o non sai cosa dice. Immagino questa surreale conversazione: "Conosci il teorema di Pitagora?"; "Oh, solo per sentito dire."; "Ma sai cosa dice o no?"; "Come già ti ho detto, so cosa dice solo superficialmente e indirettamente."


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, l'insieme delle cose che conosco superficialmente è più vasto di quelle che so per sentito dire.
Tra  le prime vi sono anche quelle che conosco per averci dato una sbirciata  o averle solo orecchiate (non capisco perché non ti piace "di  sfuggita", forse perché lo riferiresti solo a persone?)
Riguardo i  teoremi, perchè non posso dire di conoscere il teorema di incompletezza  di Gödel "solo superficialmente e indirettamente" per averlo trovato  citato dappertutto come il prezzemolo?
Non so da cosa derivi tutto  questo disaccordo, a me pare che se una cosa la conosco bene non dico  che la so "per sentito dire", ma forse dipende da cosa si intende per  "conoscere bene".
"Ho sentito dire che lì si mangia bene" può  rivelarsi una conoscenza completa e sufficiente se con amici non si sa  dove andare a pranzo. Ma che lì fanno le tagliatelle a mano, i ravioli  con le spinaci del loro orto e ti servono il vino biologico della loro  cantina... non posso saperlo solo per sentito dire: sicuramente qualcuno  me lo avrà riferito, anche se non ricordo chi.
Dove sbaglio nel mio ragionamento? Grazie.


----------



## Pat (√2)

lorenzos said:


> non posso saperlo solo per sentito dire: sicuramente qualcuno  me lo avrà riferito. Dove sbaglio nel mio ragionamento?


Non so, vedi tu...


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
...le spinaci gli spinaci
Che differenza c'è tra 'per sentito dire' e 'perché qualcuno me l'avrà riferito'?


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Che differenza c'è tra 'per sentito dire' e 'perché qualcuno me l'avrà riferito'?



Secondo lorenzos 


> posso riferire "de relato" per filo e per segno lo svolgimento di un fatto, averne una conoscenza approfondita perché mi è stato raccontanto dal suo autore; se invece una cosa la conosco solo "per sentito dire" si intende che ne so soltanto quel poco che posso aver appreso dalla vox populi o, incidentalmente, nel corso di qualche conversazione.


----------



## bearded

Io sarò un po' ottuso, ma mi sembra che ''per sentito dire'' equivalga semanticamente a ''sicuramente qualcuno me lo avrà riferito, anche se non ricordo chi'' (parte finale del #29).  Es. se un amico mi dice/riferisce che un certo farmaco fa bene, io so che fa bene per sentito dire (specialmente se non so più quale amico me l'abbia detto).


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Io sarò un po' ottuso, ma mi sembra che ''per sentito dire'' equivalga semanticamente a ''sicuramente qualcuno me lo avrà riferito, anche se non ricordo chi'' (parte finale del #29).  Es. se un amico mi dice/riferisce che un certo farmaco fa bene, io so che fa bene per sentito dire (specialmente se non so più quale amico me l'abbia detto).



Bearded man, personalmente "Per sentito dire" potrebbe significare ho sentito tal cosa per la strada, non necessariamente da qualcuno che parlava a me. 

Mi è stato riferito è frase che tira in ballo una specifica persona la quale ha riferito a me una data cosa.

Le cose secondo me starebbero così. Oppure mi accodo alla fila degli "un po' ottusi." Che se sono tutti del tuo valore allora lo faccio volentieri.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded man said:


> @ lorenzos
> ...le spinaci gli spinaci


Era meglio il pasticcio al radicchio. 
Oltretutto: 
Ho sentito dire che gli spinaci possono dare intolleranza.
Un amico infermiere mi ha detto che dipende dal nichel e l'istamina che contengono e che non si tratta di intolleranza ma di allergia.


----------



## bearded

@ lorenzos
Allora si può anche dire : ho sentito dire da un amico infermiere...(sentito dire). Considero questa distinzione un po' artificiosa.

@ sempervirens
>> che se sono tutti del tuo valore..<<
Mi fai arrossire. Ricambio la stima (doveva essere un PM ma tu non hai più spazio).


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*

A questo punto le rispettive posizioni sono state sufficientemente argomentate: non serve continuare a ribadirle ad infinitum e continuare a inventarsi le situazioni e i contesti più disparati pur di giustificarle. Si finisce solo per girare in tondo e "allungare il brodo" oltremisura.

Vi invito a postare solo in caso di eventuali *nuovi* elementi che non siano rimasticature di quanto già detto, e che possano contribuire costruttivamente alla discussione.

Grazie.


----------

